# Bug: Rage XL card stats display broken



## repaxan (Feb 27, 2018)

Noticed this while testing an old motherboard today.
Those corrupted numbers are constantly jumping around, just when leaving the window open.
(also the settings icon doesn't display)


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2018)

Too old to be supported properly


----------



## Toothless (Feb 27, 2018)

125000+mhz? You pushing 8k on it?


----------



## csgabe (Feb 27, 2018)

Look at that bandwidth and number of gpus!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 27, 2018)

What's next? Mach64?


----------



## R00kie (Feb 27, 2018)

Never knew Crossfire can support this many GPU's


----------



## natr0n (Feb 27, 2018)

aida64 perhaps will help you.


----------



## Naki (Mar 1, 2018)

1)  Use AIDA64 or its predecessor, Everest.
2) Try Speccy too: https://www.ccleaner.com/speccy
3) See if SiSoft Sandra can do it. If not, try an older SiSoft Sandra version:
https://www.sisoftware.co.uk/


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 1, 2018)

Save that screenshot man, and print it on a poster size for your wall somewhere. This is gold. 'Oh you got quad fire?; HA! - 2000 mhz on your spankin Geforce? HA! Eat this!'


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 2, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Save that screenshot man, and print it on a poster size for your wall somewhere. This is gold. 'Oh you got quad fire?; HA! - 2000 mhz on your spankin Geforce? HA! Eat this!'



The 0MB's of memory is kind of a bummer, though...


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 2, 2018)

Ferrum Master said:


> What's next? Mach64?


Give me an OSX PowerPC version of GPU-Z and I'll show you a Rage Pro with 6MB


----------



## Naki (Mar 2, 2018)

I have an old Trident ISA card somewhere with 512 KB of RAM. 
S3 ViRGE PCI with 4 MBs was all the rage back in the day too.  (excuse the pun)


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 2, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Give me an OSX PowerPC version of GPU-Z and I'll show you a Rage Pro with 6MB



I have a working Rage card myself...  well for some special cases.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 2, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> The 0MB's of memory is kind of a bummer, though...



Nah its so fast, it doesn't need VRAM, just pops right up


----------



## repaxan (Mar 3, 2018)

Seriously though, I think the 350nm is wrong on this one (and on the database), isn't it 250nm? Everywhere I'm seeing that this is a die shrink Rage Pro.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 3, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> The 0MB's of memory is kind of a bummer, though...


When you have 174.5 TB/s of memory bandwidth, I don't think it matters much


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 3, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> The 0MB's of memory is kind of a bummer, though...



Must be using the registers directly.


----------

